# China's EV Deployment Plan More Modest Than USA



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

In many countries, Governments collect taxes from gasoline and diesel sold.

I question how serious are Governments in electric vehicle development.
In countries like Australia and USA where there are large Natural Gas reserves, the Governments don't even encourage the use of Natural Gas. They rather opt to import foreign oil. They can't even control OPEC. If the Government could not be bothered to use Natural Gas, why would they suddenly want to encourage electric vehicle development.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the state of California mandate that a certain percentage of cars sold there had to be zero emission? Then in April 24, 2003, that mandate was removed?

I believe that ordinary people (like those on this forum and similar forums, enthusiasts etc) are going to get more done than the Governments of this world. Many of us are driving, doing electric vehicle conversions, have an interest in electric vehicles or are interested in doing an electric vehicle conversion.

We have more reasons to drive electric vehicles and/or build electric vehicles and the reasons are numerous. Here are some of the reasons:

environmental reasons
fuel cost savings
reduction in servicing requirements
service cost reductions
quieter driving
more torque at lower speeds
faster acceleration
no need to visit a gas station
easier to drive
can convert a Porsche, Corvette etc with a damaged engine and it becomes cheaper to convert it to electric than to repair the ICE engine

Ladies and Gentlemen, it is going to be people like you and I that will get more done with Electric Vehicle Development. We can't rely on the Government or the car manufacturers to do it for us. It is going to be people like us who will innovate.

Every time someone posts a question, we are incrementally innovating as we think and post our answers. Every time we read a post, we are learning more about what is available to us, what challenges we face and possibly how to overcome them.

Kind Regards
CrazyAl


----------



## notailpipe (May 25, 2010)

CrazyAl said:


> I question how serious are Governments in electric vehicle development.
> In countries like Australia and USA where there are large Natural Gas reserves, the Governments don't even encourage the use of Natural Gas. They rather opt to import foreign oil.


Not sure about the rest of your info, but just to be fair to the government, Obama's tax credits for alternative energy vehicles (I'm claiming this for my EV) could also be used for vehicles converted to run on natural gas.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

notailpipe said:


> Not sure about the rest of your info, but just to be fair to the government, Obama's tax credits for alternative energy vehicles (I'm claiming this for my EV) could also be used for vehicles converted to run on natural gas.


That's good that in the US, that there is a tax credit for alternative energy vehicles. (I thought it was for EVs only). I take my hat off to that. Thank you for clarifying it for me. The onus is still on the end consumer, but at least the people have a choice.

In Australia, we have a grant for LPG conversions, but that is getting scaled back. We (as in private citizens) don't get incentives for electric vehicle conversions or natural gas 

regards
CrazyAl


----------

